
Show HN: GoFrienzy – Home of trusted reviews and referrals - varun85
https://www.gofrienzy.com/
======
varun85
Hi,

I am Varun, founder of GoFrienzy. GoFrienzy combines social networking with
review and referral sites to provide a trusted one-stop source for pre-
purchase information. I founded GoFrienzy out of my own and my friends'
necessity. I had my anniversary dinner ruined by fake online reviews. I was
furious. However I soon realized this a common problem and it's impacts
several million people every day who read reviews before making a purchase.
Hence I decided to solve this problem by putting my technical skills together
and creating GoFrienzy. I sincerely believe we would be able to create a
network of trustworthy, honest and personal reviews and referrals. Hope you
like it and please give us your valuable feedback.

Regards Varun

